# Photon Vibe



## griff10672 (May 20, 2019)

One of my favorite builds so far ...


----------



## sertanksalot (May 21, 2019)

Outstanding build and well designed graphics.  I like the way you have those CdS cells huddled around the LED for warmth.


----------



## knobToucher (May 21, 2019)

Very clean mate! Great choice of knob colour (haha) and the artwork looks awesome  I like the 3PDT LED, definitely works on this one! Guts very tidy too!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (May 21, 2019)

Looks terrific


----------



## chongmagic (May 21, 2019)

Great work!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 23, 2019)

Those lighted stomp switches are far-out!  I'm using 'em on my custom builds.


----------

